
Toys from Trash - signa11
http://www.arvindguptatoys.com/toys.html
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Fantastic! This one caught me completely by surprise!

<http://www.arvindguptatoys.com/toys/spressure.html>

I didn't think this was true, but it is.

